
Appleseed, a Diaspora alternative, goes public - tav
http://twitter.com/appleseedproj/status/29017132391
======
wmf
Hasn't Appleseed been open source for years? I don't understand what "going
public" means or why "invites" are needed.

~~~
tav
Hey Wes. As I understand it, they've now setup a "test" hosted service for
anyone to use... the wordpress.com equivalent i guess

